# Help required in finding a manufacturer



## Nigelh (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello I'm new to the furum and thought I would try a post

I have developed a wooden garden game which I think is pretty good. Im looking for a bespoke firm or woodworker to manufacture it. Perhaps an initial run of 50 units. I would like to have someone recomend a firm or person that may want to take this project on.

I have a prototype which has been made to a very high standard which I can send to anyone who may be interested.

You can either post a reply or email me in person at [email protected]

I would also be interested to find out if anyone has had dealings with overseas manufacturers? and if so would they recomend any. Thats if I went into mass production with the game

Any help will be greatly appreciated
regards :thumbsup: Nigel


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Nigel, 
I may help you with your need, 
to know the back ground of my potential resources,
read it: Wooden furniture resources in Java - Indonesia !
read more at Atlas of wooden furniture industry in Jepara , Indonesia
will contact you soon.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

All helping to burn down the rain forest and decimate the orang utans.
johnep


----------



## Nigelh (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I would be interested in finding out more about what you do .I also would like references and to see examples of your work.This could be photographic images. I would only be willing to except top class workmanship.

Johnep. You do have a piont but I think you will find that the indigenous people of Java didn't have bull dozers, tree felling machinery and very large lorries before Western people arrived on the scene. In other words what they took from the forests was self sustaining 30-40 years ago. I too want to see orang-utans surviving in their original habitat but please don't point the finger of blame on the Javanese.They are only earning a living like you or I


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Dear Johnep, 
Thanks for your concern of Orang Utan for your favor? 
what did you exactly had given or done for these species ? tell me.
I wonder that you do more sympathy to Orang Utan than **** Sapien=people(Us). 
You may feel glad too, that Orang Utan is not in Java island, 
They live in another island, Sumatera and Borneo.
To be more precisely, read to the report that I had posted above: Atlas etc. before giving words. 
Wonder, to see into your house, is there any wood piece there ? 
or all by metal or plastic stuff ? be frank ?
For God shake, what make you so irritated with wood-workers community ? wanna talk about it ?
Just FYI, M-Spencer UK had ordered nearly 1 million Pounds of Mangoes wood furniture from Java ?
Go to M&S with green force and Eco-friends troops, you could protest to them and make a big campaign to UK's not to use/buy it. Ceteris Paribus ...no demanding no supplying, 
If you can stop the order than no one making or supply it! 
It is very fair in a perspective of collective-crimes to Ecosystem (if you charge it so).
In other words, why you peoples only pointing the finger to us Wood-workers,
why do not you all self introspection to your own self, It is simple Logic thinks,
Stop the order/import/buying than the supply will stop, be cause no one
will making it(use wood) for earn their living. You got the point John Ep. ?
Is it fair or not ? read more at my blog! you will know better for the clues. 
left down page you will find FSC ..if you know what it is stand for? again read more!
Cheers up John


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I would be interested in finding out more about what you do .I also would like references and to see examples of your work.This could be photographic images. I would only be willing to except top class workmanship.

Hi Nigel, if you did read my blogs you could figure out of what I am doing, 
For *references*, indeed I could send it to you only that we already make a deal, 
*The works*, again if you see into the blog, all the pictures there are what we had made so far.
Surely, we will send you *some pictures/*video. 
*top class workmanship*, be confident Nigel, we had been in wood-working for more 15 years.
exporting to overseas, if you are in UK, you may be know *Wickes* DIY or BYO chain stores, 
*Mark & Spencer* and* Craftsmen Europe. *We had made for them wooden furniture, although
the contract order were coming from trading company, actually we are the ones who did the
making samples, sourcing & supply. we will talks more directly via e-mail.
I had tried to send you e-mail, did you received that e-mail ? 
will contact you soon. thanks


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know what to say, but I feel as if Oneuni has issues with Americans or something:thumbdown:


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*in Java are using Sustainable wood resources*



Julian the woodnut said:


> I don't know what to say, but I feel as if Oneuni has issues with Americans or something ?
> 
> Hi Julian the woodnut, thanks for your saying, I did not have any issues at all, I do respect with what John's opinion, and also grateful for his 'Do Care' to Sumatran
> Orang Utan.
> ...


----------



## Nigelh (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Oneuni,
Thanks for the information you may have sent but Ive had problems with my e-mail account some emails not being delivered. I would appreciate you sending any images etc to [email protected] again please.

I am a little bit perplexed as to why Julian thinks you have issues with Amerians. You have not even mentioned Americans. A case of paranoia perhaps


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

johnep said:


> All helping to burn down the rain forest and decimate the orang utans.
> johnep


Coming from the nation that thinks they own the world and its resources.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Odd, I didn't see any "nation" reply to any post. :thumbdown:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> Odd, I didn't see any "nation" reply to any post. :thumbdown:


Oh, I didn't realize that johnep new that Oneuni was personally destroying the rain forests and harming orangutans. johnep must know him personally and wasn't referring to the fact that he was posting from Indonesia. My bad.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't believe insulting entire nations and their inhabitants is going to be recieved well no matter how many times its done.

I hope and assume that it was just an attempt at humor which I know is often misconstrued in this medium.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> I don't believe insulting entire nations and their inhabitants is going to be recieved well no matter how many times its done.
> 
> I hope and assume that it was just an attempt at humor which I know is often misconstrued in this medium.


Mics, sure it is, no hard feeling for what Johnep's saying, every one has a freedom to speech "on what in his mind", 
as for John Ep's style, he grew up in England and it is typical of Englishmen to say it in 'metaphor and ironic' expression.
these, for some people it would sound as 'little Cynic". depend on they interpretation. We can accept it, no worries.
and for his sympathy to 'Orang Utan', nothing wrong with that, His right to go for it, no objection at all. 
What I had directed to him are:1. a more focus projection to the Clues, open up his perspective.
2. it is misaddress for putting the Orang Utan's case on to what we are doing as woodworkers community.
exactly a wrong lane. 
Considered it done Mics 54


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that johnep new that Oneuni was personally destroying the rain forests and harming orangutans. johnep must know him personally and wasn't referring to the fact that he was posting from Indonesia. My bad.


Another blur projection, your assumption is definitely WRONG, John did not know me at all, not even a tinny dim. 
I wonder? how many of you with English-language but not really Comprehensive in English-words as lingua-franca ?
did not you catch my explanatory as been posted above ? it is misaddress, wrong lane track. read it again Streamwinner.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Nigelh said:


> Hi Oneuni,
> Thanks for the information you may have sent but Ive had problems with my e-mail account some emails not being delivered. I would appreciate you sending any images etc to [email protected] again please.
> 
> I am a little bit perplexed as to why Julian thinks you have issues with Amerians. You have not even mentioned Americans. A case of paranoia perhaps


Hi Nigel, it's good to hear you again, 
well, your domain is Okay, but the user name address 'mail'? it seem had problem, as the mail server would might filtered it 
as 'junk mail' even spam-mail, the keywords 'mail' is not suppose to use as User name, change it with other one, such as NH 
or else. anyhow I will try to resend you a test e-mail before thing. 
btw, I like your word 'Paranoia' what an expression ..
but I prefer to, emphasizing it as John's Disorientation and Julian and Streamwinner's under average reading-ability. ??


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Nigelh said:


> Hi Oneuni,
> Thanks for the information you may have sent but Ive had problems with my e-mail account some emails not being delivered. I would appreciate you sending any images etc to [email protected] again please.
> 
> I am a little bit perplexed as to why Julian thinks you have issues with Amerians. You have not even mentioned Americans. A case of paranoia perhaps


Nigel, talk about the game, tell me more, is it a wooden set of Cricket in a wooden box ?
please send some pictures to [email protected]


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Please Gentlemen,
Better stop of talking Orang Utan and other issues that not in correlation of posting's subject,
Mr Nigel are looking a resource and advise from this forum. 
Woodworker > wood working manufacture > wooden garden game ? 
other context that out of above 3 keywords subjects, please give a break. 
Thank you for paying the attention.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

One last thing Nigel, had you open and read it ?
http://woodenfurniturejepara-oneuni.blogspot.com/2008/06/wooden-furniture-resources-in-java.html
If you had seen it, I believe that your Garden Game design is not a big problem to make ? 
for yr ref: we could made a nice Teak garden furniture and beach side pieces for Wickes of London DIY or BYO chain stores, 
do you know this Wickes store, which is selling housing materials and gardening supply ? check it out.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Oneuni said:


> Another blur projection, your assumption is definitely WRONG, John did not know me at all, not even a tinny dim.
> I wonder? how many of you with English-language but not really Comprehensive in English-words as lingua-franca ?
> did not you catch my explanatory as been posted above ? it is misaddress, wrong lane track. read it again Streamwinner.


I understood. My response was sarcasm.

"*Sarcasm* is a form of humor that uses sharp, cutting remarks or language intended to mock, wound, or subject to contempt or ridicule, generally saying the opposite of what the statement really is."

I generally do not resort to these types of exchanges (I'm much more the type of person who likes to get along with everyone). Unfortunately, my response was in anger because I really disdain narrow and myopic hypocrisy. It's easy to look at a situation somewhere that is far away and point a finger, but it takes more to look at the more complex and systemic issues, such as how Western nations force trade, and then when the locals play along we criticize them.

I don't apologize for being angry and I don't apologize for speaking truth about what nations have done in the past or are doing currently (and it doesn't follow that speaking truth about a nation insults its inhabitants). I will apologize for attempting to insult, however. It was angry quid pro quo.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Precisely ... that is the word Streamwinner, 
"*Sarcasm* is a* form of humor* that uses sharp...cutting remarks or language intended to mock" 
and let Mic's wish of: assume that it was just an *attempt at humor* ..often* misconstrued.*.. 
considered it as that way.. 
And for the _response in anger_, be cool man, get use with _freedom of speech_ era, the liberty. 
if you found a disagreeable words, response it with your advance 'state of mind', and if you wish
you could directing them into the factual perspectives. let them get a significant input sources.
btw, you hit me with the words: *myopic hypocrisy, complex and systemic issues, quid pro quo
*then I must draw back my statement of the 'reading ability average' and the linguistic comprehension!
I put my hands up, you did it well, such words! which are above of the average. 
those are a heavy ones to digest for common reading texts. not so many could eat it, on fingers count, I admit. 

Suddenly, it come to me, back to the pass about..*the story of 7 blinds men with an Elephant.
*it is make me smile, an analogy with this situation now. ...
we are the 7 b and the complex & systemic social matrix is the Eleph. because what? 
neither of us is an Ecology-expert and nor as the stakeholder to comment on it. right ?
look, I may be a part of nation but I am not in habitat of Orang Utan whom soever taking part in ecosystem-destructing.
taken easy Stream... C'est la Vie..


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Oneuni said:


> Precisely ... that is the word Streamwinner,
> "*Sarcasm* is a* form of humor* that uses sharp...cutting remarks or language intended to mock"
> and let Mic's wish of: assume that it was just an *attempt at humor* ..often* misconstrued.*..
> considered it as that way..
> ...


Okay, you're right. I'm okay with freedom of speech, but I'm not okay with freedom of ignorance (except when no one else is harmed by it). That's probably why I reacted so harshly. I'll leave it alone.

Hope to chat with you around the forum.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

any time you wish *Streamwinner*, see you ..

mmmh .. it is sound as like Jacko's liric ? make a better world ...
also Lennon's said in .. you may say I am a dreamer, but i am not the only One...


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Nigel, 
I had sent e-mail to you to that address, confirm please, thanks


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Oneuni said:


> Hi Nigel,
> I had sent e-mail to you to that address, confirm please, thanks


haven't got any news from you ? what's Up ..?


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*got your reply message*

Hi Nigel,
FYI, we had received your e-mail reply.
and revert to you as well, thank you.


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmm, The U.S.A. Only the most benevolent nation on the planet, by a HUGE margin . . . in the entire history of the world.


----------

